# Fixing Tombstones?



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a bunch of weathered foam tombstones where the paint is coming off. I was wondering was there anyway to fix/update these guys that I have had for years. I really hate to let them go to the trash. So does anyone have any idea what to do and if anyone has done it, what tips would you give?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Weathered tombstones doesn't sound like a totally bad thing. I am guessing these are commercial stones you bought and not self made. Either way you could use water based latex paint to recover them and change the color. Do not use oil base paint (enamel) as it will eat the foam. But I have seen that used to good effect also in small areas. Test it out first if you want to try it out. 
Check out your local hardware supply store for "opps" paint. This is paint that has been return because it was the wrong color and generally can be bought for a lot less then regular. Find something close to what you want in color and if need be you can tint the color with a darker paint (latex). I have even used tempra craft paint to do this. 
And as a side note, putting tombstones in the trash could be grounds for being banded in here (jk). Bottom line, its and easy fix, don't throw them out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Bone Dancer said

Lightly sand areas where paint is flaking (if that's the case), hit with a coat of primer, and paint away. Tombstones are fortunately one of those props that are relatively easy to refurbish.

There are several threads here on painting tombstones - this is a good one to start with:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22856


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

If you hear a general consensus here it is that we never trash anything anything!! Re-purpose!! We would be more likely the ones digging them out of your trash...LOL

If you are looking for a easy fix, sand down any loose paint, coat then with a nice latex gray paint and get a can of the stone finish spray paint at you local hardware store. Make sure you shake the can really well, and light spray...


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

As has been stated sand down the flaky paint then I'd hit them with what I've been using lately Dry-Lok as an undercoating. I love this stuff! Not only does it strengthen the foam it gives it a stone feel and finish. You can get it in grey and just use that as your base color or you can paint it any color you want. Can't say enough about this stuff!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I always retouch my ts before they are displayed.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> I have a bunch of weathered foam tombstones where the paint is coming off. I was wondering was there anyway to fix/update these guys that I have had for years. I really hate to let them go to the trash. So does anyone have any idea what to do and if anyone has done it, what tips would you give?


 Meow,

Well I know everyone seams to say keeping them weathered is better I tend to think painting them is much better...
















Like this one that I gave a new paint job too, I think it turned out great since it use to look like this...


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice paint job Cats. It really depends on the stone. I had a few that were pretty old, I had made myself, and the paint was starting to peel. I took advantage of the effect it was making. Instead of repainting I lightly sanded the entire stone and then just left it. It looked very aged, and had more character than when it was just solid gray. It wasn't a fancy stone so it looked better like it was neglected. But some stones will look better if you repaint them. 

And what everyone else said about repainting them...all good advice.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great tombstone Cat! I have some really basic tombstones I made years ago when I first started haunting. I plan on working on new tombstones with the wider base. I'll use the old foam as part of the base. Like the others said, we don't throw anything out around here.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm lazy. My store bought stones usually have paint peeling off due to age or maybe expansion/contraction in storage. I just run a rag down them to get off the flakes and uplifted parts and mist them with khaki or grey spray paint. If it eats in to the foam a bit, no biggie. They usually need fresheneing up every year anyway. You can use acrylic craft paints or latex wall paints and a craft or small brush as well.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

> Lightly sand areas where paint is flaking (if that's the case), hit with a coat of primer, and paint away. Tombstones are fortunately one of those props that are relatively easy to refurbish.


Watch that bit about the primer. Don't use anything out of a spray can on foam unless you want to watch it melt away. There are exceptions, of course, but if you are committed to using a particular product, always test first on some unseen bit to make sure _bad things _don't happen...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Absolutely true about spray can primer - some types will cause styrofoam to bubble. However, you can use it to get an interesting effect if you use a light hand when spraying. We accidentally "aged" a foam coffin that way, but it ended up looking kind of cool


----------

